

MIT OpenCourseWare: Godel, Escher, Bach: A Mental Space Odyssey - Anon84
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/hs/geb/VideoLectures/

======
jcsalterego
Leave it up to MIT to combine Cellular Automata, CFGs and Gödel, but then
also:

    
    
      Special software is required to use some of the files in this section: .rm.
    

:(

~~~
chaosmachine
VLC player handles it nicely.

<http://www.videolan.org/vlc/>

~~~
jamesbritt
Sadly, seems not so on my Kubuntu box.

------
rjurney
Maybe now I can understand this book. It arrived last week, and I cracked it
to find to my surprise that its genius level material. I would have to have a
lot of uninterrupted time to grok.

~~~
dave_au
I've handed my copy to a few people now, some found it intimidating it first
but I don't think it's genius level material. Just take it a page at a time
and keep in mind that it'll be worth it.

Oh yeah - and if you're struggling with the math/meta-math examples you should
do what he says and play around with the ideas with pen and paper. If I
remember correctly they're mostly closer to the start of the book so after
that you should be fine.

------
TriinT
This is old news:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=436299>

